# Fri Night Jan 23 report



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Hit the beach past Portofino about 230 geared up for sharks and pomps. Threw out the pomp rods first with a mix of fresh shrimp and fleas, no luck till right before dark when I picked up two reds a couple inches over slot. About two hours after dark we started hammering the reds, 14 total between 26" and 40". The reds definitely preferred the fleas, 10 on fleas, 2 on shrimp and 2 on cutbait. The 40 incher took a flea the size of my thumb nail on my lightest rod. Also managed one whiting on shrimp. They were in close as well, long casted baits did not get picked up. In the meantime the 12/0 ran hard twice with a whole 8# Sheepshead but was dropped both times. The reds quit biting about midnight and I ran the whiting out on a 9/0 to the deepest part of the first gut, gets picked up at 2am and I land a fat male Sandbar right at 7'. The action really slowed down at that point, the hardheads barely keeping us awake till after dawn when we packed it up and headed home for some sleep.

Will post some picks when I get ahold of my buddy's camera, he was photographer for the night.


----------



## roofordie (Sep 24, 2008)

sounds like a good time Cant wait to see those pics!!


----------



## Turbow (Mar 7, 2008)

Sounds like a great trip. Thanks for the report.


----------



## Redfish (Nov 9, 2007)

Sounds like a really Good time, Thanks for sharing,!!:clap


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Here's the biggest red. We only took video of the Sandbar, but I'm trying to extract a short clip or a still.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Sounds like a good nite. Nice red.


----------



## captain wahoo (Dec 14, 2008)

Very nice Red, Congrats


----------



## P8NTMIKE (Mar 31, 2008)

Thats a redfish. Frozen or fresh fleas?


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

dang sharker, you got my partner (p8ntmike)all jacked up, hope he makes it to work tomorrow:doh:letsdrink

nice fish!!!


----------



## Sharker (Aug 6, 2008)

Fresh fleas, they're plentiful if you don't mind getting a little wet.


----------



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Rock on Matt.


----------



## POWER FISHERMAN (Aug 19, 2008)

Heck Yeah Sharker!



Deaver


----------

